# saved me a trip to the



## quakattic (Aug 27, 2008)

That dog is amazing...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Kid your funny. Good thread! Thanks


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Your dog is a brute, that pic belongs in a magazine some where.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Truely amazing to see that dog submerged for hours and not see it shaking from the cold. I guess his chewing on the rancid goose (watching him with a mouth full of decaying goose flesh and feathers almost made me toss my cookies) was preparing him for the buffie. Obviously there is no discrimination on the flats.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow Kid, that picture is one of the best field pics I've ever seen. You've done a fabulous job with that dog!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

wavie said:


> Truely amazing to see that dog submerged for hours and not see it shaking from the cold. I guess his chewing on the rancid goose (watching him with a mouth full of decaying goose flesh and feathers almost made me toss my cookies) was preparing him for the buffie. Obviously there is no discrimination on the flats.


yeah u know i trained him to do that wavie....while i go get the boat....he goes and finds the most rotten waterlogged bird he can find and tries to gag you guys out.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I can't believe that dog just sits there, balls deep in muck neck deep in frigid water. Man, he's almost completely hidden! My lab don't even like to sit out there.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

limige said:


> I can't believe that dog just sits there, balls deep in muck neck deep in frigid water. Man, he's almost completely hidden! My lab don't even like to sit out there.


What you need to understand about Chessies is they are DUMB!  The males are dumber though proven by the fact that mine will at least find a rat house to sit on. Assuming that she can see the birds from it. 

Okay I am kidding. That dog is a little off though sitting in that water but I have been around the breed enough to know that its in them to be like that.

Kid tell the truth would he eat a bird given the chance? I have a theory is why I ask.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Kid tell the truth would he eat a bird given the chance? I have a theory is why I ask.


when i was picking up the decoys today...i left him alone with the stringer of birds...he licked everyone of them clean but never ate them.


----------



## FPWA (Aug 7, 2010)

My Chessie would lick the feathers and blood off of every bird if I didn't intervene! There have been a couple of instances of loading birds and dog in the back of the truck in CA and finding headless ducks in the pile uopn return to the house. At least he didn't damage the meat, made peeling a little easier also! Not quite as hearty as that guy in the water though, he likes his stand to nap on when it slows down...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Truely amazing to see that dog submerged for hours and not see it shaking from the cold. I guess his chewing on the rancid goose (watching him with a mouth full of decaying goose flesh and feathers almost made me toss my cookies) was preparing him for the buffie. Obviously there is no discrimination on the flats.


Ya beat me to that post Wavie. You and I both had the pleasure of witnessing the "decaying goose" episode. Why a dog would even go after something that smelled so bad? Then again, why would a dog sit in the water up to its shoulders for hours on end when perfectly good stand has been set out for them? Why ask why....it's a chessie! And a dang good one too.

Good job on the birds SK. I spent my time from Tues night until Wed night keeping the generator fueled and my house warm and dry. 22 hours without power is not fun! :yikes:


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Showed that picture to my Chessy, she went back to bed and pulled the covers over her head


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Ya beat me to that post Wavie. You and I both had the pleasure of witnessing the "decaying goose" episode. Why a dog would even go after something that smelled so bad? Then again, why would a dog sit in the water up to its shoulders for hours on end when perfectly good stand has been set out for them? Why ask why....it's a chessie! And a dang good one too.
> 
> Good job on the birds SK. I spent my time from Tues night until Wed night keeping the generator fueled and my house warm and dry. 22 hours without power is not fun! :yikes:


dad was down about the same as you. was manning the generator all day.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Your dog is a brute, that pic belongs in a magazine some where


The buffy ruins it. All of the selective harvest, greenhead-only snobs would be quick to point out that he is not a real duck hunter because he gave into temptation and took the layup instead of waiting for the turnaround jumper with a hand in his face....


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

See with my Chessie licking is just the start. She licks them clean then when she gets to the meat she keeps going. No way I can put her in the back of the truck with the birds. Anyway my theory is that the best ones with the most desire also translate into some of the old issues like possessiveness of the birds. Licking the birds, eating the birds.

I agree though he is a brute. Bella is hard headed but not to the point of standing in the water up to her neck when a stand is near. She does often pick her own place though. 

When we were shooting those Mergs the other day. If we ran out in the boat to get one and the other guy scooped it up. Bella would go over take if off the shelf where he put it and bring it to me.. :lol: and yes she would growl if he tried to stop her. :evil:


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome pic...


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> ...
> When we were shooting those Mergs the other day. If we ran out in the boat to get one and the other guy scooped it up. Bella would go over take if off the shelf where he put it and bring it to me.. :lol: and yes she would growl if he tried to stop her. :evil:


hahahaha


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> See with my Chessie licking is just the start. She licks them clean then when she gets to the meat she keeps going. No way I can put her in the back of the truck with the birds. Anyway my theory is that the best ones with the most desire also translate into some of the old issues like possessiveness of the birds. Licking the birds, eating the birds.
> 
> I agree though he is a brute. Bella is hard headed but not to the point of standing in the water up to her neck when a stand is near. She does often pick her own place though.
> 
> When we were shooting those Mergs the other day. If we ran out in the boat to get one and the other guy scooped it up. Bella would go over take if off the shelf where he put it and bring it to me.. :lol: and yes she would growl if he tried to stop her. :evil:


oh if i left him alone with birds unsupervised...he would partake in some duck meat. and i agree...theres a reason why he likes to go get them so much...he likes to "own it" or "possess it".


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

thats just nuts, my lab doesn't even seem to like to put a duck in her mouth much less think about eating one. the only time i've gotten her to pick them up is when our beagle is near and she just wants to keep it from the beagle, growls if the beagle comes close. take her outside of the kennel throw the bird, she sniffs it and comes back.

i had a problem with her wandering to the neighbors houses when i first got her. ended up buying a shock collar to teach her to stay in the yard.

now my buddy has a chessie. said hes never had a lick of problems with that dog listening. best dog he's ever had hands down. 

who knows i may go the chessie route with the next dog.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

limige said:


> thats just nuts, my lab doesn't even seem to like to put a duck in her mouth much less think about eating one. the only time i've gotten her to pick them up is when our beagle is near and she just wants to keep it from the beagle, growls if the beagle comes close. take her outside of the kennel throw the bird, she sniffs it and comes back.
> 
> i had a problem with her wandering to the neighbors houses when i first got her. ended up buying a shock collar to teach her to stay in the yard.
> 
> ...


 
Great thing about labs is you can get just about any type you want, this can also be bad. Some dogs have it some don't. Some are borderline. There's things that you might be able to do get her to retrieve birds.

Don't think I could ever own a chessie for various reasons, but man I love the fact that it's a true American retriever.


----------

